# Pure Gold



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

That sounds amazing. What a cool thing for your gold dog to find a gold pheasant!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Totally awesome!


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

There are those moments aren't there


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

Gorgeous!


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Sounds amazing! What a handsome and talented boy 💗


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

What gift of a day. Tuck those memories away carefully. Happy Birthday Bally Boy.


----------



## FUReverGolden (Nov 24, 2021)

What a wonderful day to share. The picture is beautiful. I must confess some of the terms went over my head and I will be looking them up today. The only bird dog I had was number one Pluto- Florida 1970’s ( named after “Speedwell Pluto “ ) husband was active in dove and pheasant hunts, sadly I didn’t go often. I have much admiration for those that participate in this sport. Thank you for the post .


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Love those old guys while they're still here.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

I am jealous, what a perfect day for your older guy, I know he had his best time ever and was 'dog' tired after the hunt. You both will always remember this day!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Sounds like a very wonderful day! I love the photo and how they match.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Beautiful photo.


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

Sure sounds like a great day !!!


----------

